
Ask HN: Should you feel guilty for hacking annoying systems of control? - julienreszka
Systems designed to make you lose.
Should you feel guilty for &quot;not being honest&quot; and hacking your way through?
I&#x27;m talking about all kinds of forms and other such bureaucratic annoyances.<p>They aren&#x27;t made to make your life easier but to make the life of the system easier. Why should we care whether we break something if it makes our lives easier?
Should we. Do You?<p>Can you share some stories with us
======
gesman
Took a risk by breaking the rules to develop something that would benefit that
same institution.

Institution employee's appreciate that a lot.

Institution itself did not.

That however opened for me lots of opportunities outside the institution.

Looking back - breaking the rules and taking a risk (of immediate termination)
was the great thing I've done.

------
runjake
I think it depends on intent.

Am I doing it out of greed? Then, guilty.

Am I doing it to better life for others? Not guilty.

